# Rogue One: Internationaler Star-Wars-Trailer mit frischen Szenen



## Luiso (12. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: Internationaler Star-Wars-Trailer mit frischen Szenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: Internationaler Star-Wars-Trailer mit frischen Szenen


----------



## steel2000 (12. November 2016)

Bin ein wenig verwirrt: Hieß es nicht beim letzten Trailer, das es sich um den letzten / finalen handelt? Diesen hier werde ich mir allerdings nicht anschauen, weil bereits der vorherige arg viel (zu viel) verriet. Da waren die ersten beiden Trailer vorsichtiger mit Informationen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. November 2016)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Bin ein wenig verwirrt: Hieß es nicht beim letzten Trailer, das es sich um den letzten / finalen handelt?



Ja, aber es gibt in Regel immer noch kurz vor Filmstart spezielle Trailer für bestimmte Regionen sowie TV-Spots.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. November 2016)

neben den hier zu sehenden (bei dem Vader, die X-Wings, Jyn Ersos Mutter und vor allem der Todesstern neue Szenen haben, gibt es noch einen 2. int. Trailer mit ebenfalls paar neuen X-Wing Szenen, einem bezwungenen AT-ACT)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OU-ugH7fppA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



und wer auf die TIE-Fighter steht, es gibt auch einen TV-Clip der davon ein großes Geschwader zeigt, das scheinbar eine Art Schildtor/-Generator (vermutlich vom Todesstern) bschützt, der im Trailer ja von den X-Wings attakiert wird (Weltraumszenen)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQ1VDTaVUNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



freu mich sehr auf Rogue One und hoffe das man bald Tickets für das Mitternachts-Review erwerben kann 

edit: die Szene mit Jyns Mutter war im ersten (also dem aus der News), hab ich verwechselt, dachte das kam erst im 2. dazu.


----------

